# RecipeDB - Batz Altbier



## Batz (10/2/08)

Batz Altbier  Ale - Düsseldorf Altbier  All Grain               8 Votes        Brewer's Notes I used Powells malts just because I had them,any other brand of malt we be fineNot sure why the color shows so light,it is in fact darker than this.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.5 kg Powells Ale Malt (Powells Malt)    2.2 kg Powells Munich (Powels Malts)    0.25 kg Powells Caramalt (Powells Malt)    0.06 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Select Spalt (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 60mins)    20 g Select Spalt (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     30 ml Danstar - Nottingham       Misc     0.25 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 25.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## afromaiko (12/11/08)

Bloody hot day here in Melbourne and this is going down a treat. :beer: 

Nice work!

Edit: and yes it is quite a bit darker than the preview, but the pale choc is a nice touch


----------



## sathid (20/9/09)

Would this turn out ok, with say...1 week of conditioning?

What temps for fermentation/conditioning?


----------



## raven19 (20/12/09)

Have mashed in this one with some wheat added.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 16 Batz Altbier

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 20.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.12 kg Pale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 47.08 % 
2.75 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 41.43 % 
0.40 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 6.03 % 
0.31 kg Caramalt (125.0 SRM) Grain 4.71 % 
0.05 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.75 % 
12.62 gm Chinese Marco Polo [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU 
18.94 gm Chinese Marco Polo [12.00 %] (45 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
0.63 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1056 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.64 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 17.29 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.69 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Mash in 3.10pm at 66 deg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## raven19 (7/2/10)

A few pics of this beer with and without the flash.

I think it may be an aquired taste for me, being my first Alt.


----------



## Weizguy (17/7/16)

Link to Batz Altbier recipe, as I am a good helper, and found the link by trolling through the recipe pages.

You're ALL welcome.

Edit: If the link fails, try manually adding http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/201-batz-altbier/ as your URL.


----------



## Batz (17/7/16)

2008... that's going back a while Les, was not a bad brew all the same. Poor old Powers Malt is a thing of the past now I believe. You should ask Ross about this recipe.


----------



## technobabble66 (17/7/16)

Hey Les the Helperguy, is that link correct? Took me to a Foaming discussion.


----------



## SBOB (17/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Les the Helperguy, is that link correct? Took me to a Foaming discussion.


worked for me


----------



## Weizguy (17/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Les the Helperguy, is that link correct? Took me to a Foaming discussion.


I have added the link by itself above. Stupid web browsers. Sometimes they just take you where they think you wanted to go..

The main reason I posted the link is because I'm not happy that the previous links to recipes are not correct any longer, and maybe I'm a little OCD (but only a bit).
As I have said before, is that a desirable characteristic in a brewer?


----------



## technobabble66 (18/7/16)

Interesting. 
On phone, both links take me to "foaming during bottling". 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/201-Foaming-during-bottling%3F
On laptop, they take me to the correct recipe link. 
One of youse IT interwebs magicians can scry that out for me. I have no idea. Zip. 
But the recipe looked good [emoji106


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/7/16)

I think tapatalk doesn't handle the links correctly as that's happened a few times (links not working within the app).

I actually just made a Düsseldorf alt for Vicbrew on Saturday just past. Quite similar recipe (looks like both based on brewing classic styles book which is almost always my starting point these days). It smelt amaze balls with the Spalt in the kettle. Such an intriguing hop. Pitching with wy1007 later this week, excited.


----------

